# Special Mate Spoon Box



## bigfish73 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi everyone! I wanted to see if anyone else is using a special mate spoon box? How well do it work? I just wanted to know any or  about this box. Thanks Bigfish


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/item.asp?id=13035 gonna get one next spring.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I love these...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Nope, I have the crank Box, but use the spoon caddy's for me spoons.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have one for my larger salmon spoons. The salmon spoons I use are anywhere from 3 3/4"-4 1/2" long. The special Mate box is perfect for spoons of this size, but for smaller walleye spoons, such as the Stngers and Silver Streaks, the Spoon Caddy is perfect.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey HNB where did you get the crank bait box from? Sometimes you see something you need and i need that willorder if i have to but would like to see one first. Anyone know of any place in central ohio that carries the crank bait storage box that Hook N Book is showing?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I have used the box for @3-4 years and i keep my reef runners and large spoons in it and keep my smaller spoons in a spoon caddy!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

jshbuckeye said:


> Hey HNB where did you get the crank bait box from? Sometimes you see something you need and i need that willorder if i have to but would like to see one first. Anyone know of any place in central ohio that carries the crank bait storage box that Hook N Book is showing?


Call Dave at the Happy Hooker. That's where I picked it up. Do a search and you'll find his website. But don't try to order from him ...call him up and let him know what you're after.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Hook N Book in case anyone needs the happy hookers No. here it is 1 419 898 9676 couldnt find the web site but shouldnt need it. i do need a new replacement net to though.


----------



## bigfish73 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I orderd a Special Mate Spoon Box today from Franks Great Outdoors. 

Bigfish73


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ha, me too about 3 hours ago. you know what they say about great minds  i ordered the crankbait box.


----------

